
Parcel v1.5.0 Released: Source Maps, WebAssembly, Rust, and More - kasbah
https://medium.com/@devongovett/parcel-v1-5-0-released-source-maps-webassembly-rust-and-more-3a6385e43b95
======
mlevental
rust->wasm out of the box is bananas. any chance C next? or is that really
hard because of makefiles?

